# الأرقام عربية أم هندية؟



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

+ *الأرقام عربية أم هندية؟*​
*تعود قصة الأرقام العربية عند العرب إلى عام 771م**عندما**وفد إلى بلاط المنصور فلكي هندي، ومعه كتاب مشهور في الفلك والرياضيات هو**سدهانتا لمؤلفه براهما جوبتا الذي وضعه في حوالي عام 628م واستخدم فيه الأرقام**التسعة. وقد أمر المنصور بترجمة الكتاب إلى اللغة العربية، وبأن يؤلف كتاب على نهجه**يشرح للعرب سير الكواكب، وعهد بهذا العمل إلى الفلكي محمد بن إبراهيم الفزاري، الذي**ألف على نهجه كتابا أسماه السند هند الكبير واللفظة "سند هند" تعني باللغة**الهندية(السنسكريتية) "الخلود**".*
*في عام 813م استخدم الخوارزمي الأرقام الهندية**في الأزياج، ثم نشر في عام 825م رسالة تعرف في اللاتينية باسم** Algoritmi de numero Indorum **أي "الخوارزمي عن الأرقام الهندية". وما لبث لفظ الجورثم أو الجورسم أن أصبح**معناه في أوروبا في العصور الوسطى طريقة حسابية تقوم على النظام العشري. وعرفت هذه**الأرقام أيضاً بالأرقام الخوارزمية نسبة إلى الخوارزمي. ومن هذا الكتاب عرف العرب**حساب الهنود، وأخذوا عنه نظام الترقيم، إذ وجدوه أفضل من حساب الجمل أو حساب أبجد**المعمول به عندهم**.*

*وكان لدى الهنود أشكال متعددة للأرقام، اختار العرب مجموعة**منها وهذبوها وكونوا منها مجموعةً من الأرقام نسميها اليوم باسم الأرقام**الهندية،واستعملها العرب في المشرق العربي وبخاصة بغداد. ثم تطورت قليلاً حتى أصبحت**الأرقام التي تستعمل الآن في الشام ومصر والعراق والجزيرة. على أن الخوارزمي قام**باختراع مجموعة أخرى من الأرقام تُعرف اليوم باسم الأرقام العربية، لكنها لم تحظ**بانتشار واسع. وفيما بعد استعملها العرب في الأندلس والمغرب العربي، ومن هناك**انتشرت إلى أوربا، ثم انتشرت في أنحاء العالم كله. *

*وتعرف الأرقام العربية كذلك بالأرقام الغُبَارِيَّة. وسميت**هذه الأرقام بالغبارية لأنها كانت تُكتب في بادئ الأمر بالإصبع أو بقلم من البوص على**لوحٍ أو منضدةٍ مغطاة بطبقة رقيقة من التراب. وقد قام الخوارزمي بتصميمتلك الأرقام**على أساس عدد الزوايا (الحادة أو القائمة) التي يضمها كل رقم.فالرقم واحد يتضمن**زاوية واحدة، ورقم اثنان يتضمن زاويتين، والرقم ثلاثة يتضمن ثلاث زوايا – إلخ**. *+ 


*ثم دخل بعض التعديل على هذه الأشكال فأصبحت بالشكل المعروف. أما الاختراع العبقري الذي أضافه العرب هو الرقم صفر الذي كان شكله دائرة ليس فيها أي زاوية (عدد الزوايا صفر). وأول تسجيل للصفر العربي يعود إلى 873م،بينما أول صفر هندي يعود إلى 876م. وظلّت أوربا لأربعة قرون تلت ذلك تسخرمن الطريقة التي تعتمد على الصفر، واعتبرته: لا شئ وبلا معنى Ameaningless nothing.+*

*-**والصفر الذي اخترعه العرب هو دائرة كما سبق. فلما أراد الهنود استعماله،اختلط مع الرقم خمسة، فغيروا رمزه إلى النقطة. واكتفوا بدائرة صغيرة أول الزيادة وآخرها، ويسميها صفراً كما يسميها المحاسبون».ومع ذلك فهو يعرف أن الدائرة تعني الصفر عند أهل الحساب، مما يعني انتشار الأرقام العربية في المشرق العربي كذلك، فضلاً عن المغرب العربي.* 
*والمثير في الأمر أننا أمة أبدعت في عالم الرياضيات والأرقام إلى درجة أن الأرقام المستخدمة في جميع أنحاء العالم اليوم هي "الأرقام العربية"،بينما نستخدم نحن اليوم الأرقام الهندية! فقد تسللت الأرقام الهندية إلى لغتنا العربية، ورويداً رويداً، وأضحت جزءا لا يتجزأ من لغتنا. حتى إننا نذهب للاعتقاد بأن الأرقام الهنديةهي الأرقام العربية، وأن الأرقام العربية هي الأرقام اللاتينية، وذلك غير صحيح بطبيعة الحال. ذلك إن اللغاتالأوربية –نفسها– قد استعارت أرقامنا العربية بعد أن تيقن لهم بأنهاالأكثر وضوحاً والأجمل واجهةً، وأنه لا يمكن أن يحدث فيها أي خلطٍ ما بينرموزها (فلا يرتاب أحد بين الصفر والنقطة، وبين الرقم اثنين والرقم ثلاثة). وهذا يجب يدفعنا إلى الإفصاح عن فخرنا كون أرقامنا العربية قد تم استعارتها لتدخل في صميم لغات العالم أجمع.*

*تراثيا كانت هذه الأرقام جزءا لا يتجزأ من لغتنا العربية ، وهي موجودة وبوضوح في كل الوثائق والمخطوطات العربية.*


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

*مين ارقام فين لمين وازاى ههههههه

ايه التسلسل والتداخل دة انا فهمت بالعافيه

وممكن اكون فاهم غلط هههههه
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مين ارقام فين لمين وازاى ههههههه
> 
> ايه التسلسل والتداخل دة انا فهمت بالعافيه
> 
> ...



انت ايه مشكلتك بزبظ مع اللغة العربية هههههههه
كل ما اكتب موضوع تقول "مو فهمت" هو المواضيع لبختارها صعبة اوي يعنية???? :new6:

شكرا على مرورك نورت


----------



## جيلان (17 مارس 2011)

*اه اخدته زمان الدرس ده مرة فى ابتدائى عن ان العرب اصحاب الارقام ومكنتش بحبه الدرس ده عشن كنت متعقدة من الدروس بتاعة ان العرب هما الى عملوا كل حاجة فى الدنيا وبقية العالم وحش غشاش هههههههههه ومرة تانية اخدتها فى ثانوى فى التاريخ حتى المستر كان بيقولنا العرب هما الى اخترعوا الصفر عشن كدة انتو بتجيبوه كتير ههههههههه*
*يعنى باختصار ان الهنود اخترعو الارقام الى هى ۰ ۱ ۲ ۳ ٤ ٥ ٦ ٧ ۸ *
*والعرب اخترعوا 1 2 3 4 5 وكدة*
*وبعدين العالم كله بقى يستعمل ارقام العرب معادا العرب نفسهم بقوا يستخدمو الحروف الهندية*
*تمام ميرسى يا قمر*
*بس بعد كدة فى المواضيع الى جاية نجيب المصدر يا جميل*
*ربنا يباركك انجيلا*


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *اه اخدته زمان الدرس ده مرة فى ابتدائى عن ان العرب اصحاب الارقام ومكنتش بحبه الدرس ده عشن كنت متعقدة من الدروس بتاعة ان العرب هما الى عملوا كل حاجة فى الدنيا وبقية العالم وحش غشاش هههههههههه ومرة تانية اخدتها فى ثانوى فى التاريخ حتى المستر كان بيقولنا العرب هما الى اخترعوا الصفر عشن كدة انتو بتجيبوه كتير ههههههههه*
> *يعنى باختصار ان الهنود اخترعو الارقام الى هى ۰ ۱ ۲ ۳ ٤ ٥ ٦ ٧ ۸ *
> *والعرب اخترعوا 1  2  3  4  5  وكدة*
> *وبعدين العالم كله بقى يستعمل ارقام العرب معادا العرب نفسهم بقوا يستخدمو الحروف الهندية*
> ...




*ايوة كدة الواحد مكنش فاهم اوى دلوقتى مش فاهم خالص ههههههههه

فكرتيني بدرس بااااااااااااااارد فى ابتدائى اسمه أثر الحضارة الاسلاميه على اوروبا

نفسي اعرف على اسااااااااس اييه :smil8:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

*تعالي يا انجيلا فهميني الموضوع الله يخليكي
مافهمت وااااااااااااااااااااااااااالو
عتقيني الله يخليكي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايوة كدة الواحد مكنش فاهم اوى دلوقتى مش فاهم خالص ههههههههه
> 
> فكرتيني بدرس بااااااااااااااارد فى ابتدائى اسمه أثر الحضارة الاسلاميه على اوروبا
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انت ايه مشكلتك بزبظ مع اللغة العربية هههههههه
> كل ما اكتب موضوع تقول "مو فهمت" هو المواضيع لبختارها صعبة اوي يعنية???? :new6:
> 
> شكرا على مرورك نورت




*ههههههه مش عاااااارف :t33:
*​


----------



## جيلان (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايوة كدة الواحد مكنش فاهم اوى دلوقتى مش فاهم خالص ههههههههه*​
> *فكرتيني بدرس بااااااااااااااارد فى ابتدائى اسمه أثر الحضارة الاسلاميه على اوروبا*​
> *نفسي اعرف على اسااااااااس اييه :smil8:*​


 
*على اساس هما الى اكلو الجبنة يعنى*
*اصلا من شوية قريت فتوة بعدم جواز استخدام الارقام الفرنجية ههههههههه*
*حد عارفلهم حاجة العالم دى*
*شوية يقولو دى بتاعتنا وشوية يقولو دى بتاعتنا*
*بس الى درسته من زمان هو الى مكتوب فى الموضوع*


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههه مين هناك



جيلان قال:


> *على اساس هما الى اكلو الجبنة يعنى*
> *اصلا من شوية قريت فتوة بعدم جواز استخدام الارقام الفرنجية ههههههههه*
> *حد عارفلهم حاجة العالم دى*
> *شوية يقولو دى بتاعتنا وشوية يقولو دى بتاعتنا*
> *بس الى درسته من زمان هو الى مكتوب فى الموضوع*


 
*لالالا معداش عليا دة الحمدلله خلال رحلة تعليمي
كان زمانى تقاعدت من التعليم بدرى بدرى :a82:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه حضرتكم خيدين الموضوع هزار حتى انت lo siento طيب 
صحيح اننا مسيحيين ولكننا من العرب وليس عيبا ان نفخر بانجازات اجدادنا ولا تنسى يا مارس ان العرب كانو متفوقين في الطب والاداب وغيرهما هذه حقيقة لا يمكننا ان ننكرها


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ههههههههه حضرتكم خيدين الموضوع هزار حتى انت lo siento طيب
> صحيح اننا مسيحيين ولكننا من العرب وليس عيبا ان نفخر بانجازات اجدادنا ولا تنسى يا مارس ان العرب كانو متفوقين في الطب والاداب وغيرهما هذه حقيقة لا يمكننا ان ننكرها



*نوووووو احنا فى مصر اقباااااااااط مش عرب خلى بالك
ثم تفوق العرب فى الطب والاداب دة زعم اسلامى مش موثوق 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

انجيلا زعلت زعلت
ليه كده يامارس تزعل بنت بلادي
شوفت ردك زعلها
لييييه كده
معلش يا انجيلا هو تقريبا مزعل نص بنات المنتدى


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا للموضوع
ربنا يباركك أختى أنجيلا​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

*نوووووو احنا فى مصر اقباااااااااط مش عرب خلى بالك
ثم تفوق العرب فى الطب والاداب دة زعم اسلامى مش موثوق *

بس انا مغربية ومش عيب افتخر بانجازات بعض العرب لكوني عربية 
ثم ليش تفوق العرب في الطب والاداب زعم اسلامي الم تقرا عن انجازات الرازي وابن سينا والخورزمي وابن هيثم وغيرهم كثير
صحيح ان العرب كانت متقدمة في عدة مجالات لكنها بدل ان تواصل التقدم تراجعت الى التخلف وصارت الدول العربية ضمن قائمة الدول المتخلفة​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

انجيلا زعلت زعلت
ليه كده يامارس تزعل بنت بلادي
شوفت ردك زعلها
لييييه كده
معلش يا انجيلا هو تقريبا مزعل نص بنات المنتدى 


لا حبيبتي مافي زعل ولا حاجة بالعكس هو من حقو يبدي رايو  
تتاخر اجاباتي لان المتصفح بطيء شويه وانا بعمل على اصلاحو ومو لاني زعلانة ههههههههههه
شكرا حبي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انجيلا زعلت زعلت
> ليه كده يامارس تزعل بنت بلادي
> شوفت ردك زعلها
> لييييه كده
> معلش يا انجيلا هو تقريبا مزعل نص بنات المنتدى




*هههههههه متولعيهااااااااش ياختى 

ده البنات زى الفل leasantr
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا للموضوع
ربنا يباركك أختى أنجيلا​الشكر لمرورك الجميل ديما منور مواضيعي ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نوووووو احنا فى مصر اقباااااااااط مش عرب خلى بالك
> ثم تفوق العرب فى الطب والاداب دة زعم اسلامى مش موثوق *
> 
> بس انا مغربية ومش عيب افتخر بانجازات بعض العرب لكوني عربية
> ...



*انا وضحتلك اننا هنا فى مصر مش عرب .. وفى نفس الوقت لا أعيب العرب فى شئ
أما عن الانجازات العربيه عن نفسي لا أعترف بها ودى أراء يعنى

اما جنسيتك ورأيك على راسى من فوق والاختلاف لا يُفسد للود قضيه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انجيلا زعلت زعلت
> ليه كده يامارس تزعل بنت بلادي
> شوفت ردك زعلها
> لييييه كده
> ...



انا بهدي النفوس بسسسس:08:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه متولعيهااااااااش ياختى
> 
> ده البنات زى الفل leasantr
> *​



*هههههههههههه
نووووووووووو انا بهدي النفوس والمصحف اللي مش شريف
حلو ما ترفع راية الاستسلام لما هما زي الفل*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

*انا وضحتلك اننا هنا فى مصر مش عرب .. وفى نفس الوقت لا أعيب العرب فى شئ
أما عن الانجازات العربيه عن نفسي لا أعترف بها ودى أراء يعنى
اما جنسيتك ورأيك على راسى من فوق والاختلاف لا يُفسد للود قضيه *

*بتاكيد اخي احنا مسيحيين واسرة وحدة في هذا المنتدى واتمنى نظل كده دايما :flowers:*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل نورت الموضوع *


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مارس 2011)

هههههههه متولعيهااااااااش ياختى 

ده البنات زى الفل

*هههههههههههه
نووووووووووو انا بهدي النفوس والمصحف اللي مش شريف
حلو ما ترفع راية الاستسلام لما هما زي الفل* 
-----------------------------

هو يقدر يعمل غير الاستسلام احنى ورناهم النجوم في وسط النهار  هههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> نووووووووووو انا بهدي النفوس والمصحف اللي مش شريف
> حلو ما ترفع راية الاستسلام لما هما زي الفل*





أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههه متولعيهااااااااش ياختى
> 
> ده البنات زى الفل
> 
> ...




*هههههههههه كان غيركم اشطرررر 

ولا عمرررررى هرفع رايه الاستسلام :giveup:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه كان غيركم اشطرررر
> 
> ولا عمرررررى هرفع رايه الاستسلام :giveup:
> *​



*ههههههههههههه
ما انت رافعها اهو هههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ما انت رافعها اهو هههههههههه
> *




*ههههههه لا سلامه الشوف دى رايه الطنااااااش :beee:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه لا سلامه الشوف دى رايه الطنااااااش :beee:
> *​



*يالهويي ع العناد
مش رايه بيضه اهوو
بس انت مش عايز تتهزم*


----------

